# Congratulations to Swedish bowhunters!



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

awesome! I am happy for you guys!


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

congrats!!! that was one long battle, blad you guy's stuck with it! Now...go stick something:thumbs_up


----------



## reflex shooter (Feb 23, 2004)

Congratulations!
What kind of seasons will you have, and at what times of the year?


----------



## Andreas (Jan 7, 2004)

reflex shooter said:


> Congratulations!
> What kind of seasons will you have, and at what times of the year?


As I did mention everything isn't clear yet so I actually don't know if it will be the same as the rifle season or not.


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

Why was it banned there?


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

That is awesome news. Keep us posted.


----------



## morgano (Nov 18, 2008)

Sad thing is that it's only compound bows!!!! 20 years Swed. bowhunting org. have try to sweap Traditional bowhunters under the rug!! And now they done it . What would compound bowhunters in USA FEEL if traditional bow would be only legal bowtype ????. Hunters should stick together, Bowhunters should stick together !!!!!!!???? 

FIREARMS ,COMPOUNDS, TRADITIONAL BOWS, I USE THEM ALL


----------



## kcarel (Jan 19, 2009)

Andreas said:


> It's getting close to celebration time for Swedish bowhunters. According to the media, bowhunting will be legalized in Sweden from the 1th of June 2009. This after beeing banned for 50 years!
> The Swedish Bowhunting organisation have been working for this day for over 22 years!
> 
> I have yet to find a english speaking news site with the news, but I will post it when/if I find one.
> ...


awesome! Sweden is a beautiful country. I passed through Norrkoping several times when going to and from Vaxjo. I lived in Vaxjo for 6 months for my senior thesis at Vaxjo Universitet.

I wish I could go back  It never occurred to me when I was there that bow hunting was illegal. I'm sure those backwoods would make for great hunting. :thumbs_up


----------

